# Aftermarket Exhausts



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

After some info here guys... If you was after an aftermarket exhaust for your car, who would you have and why?

Scorpion
Miltek
Blueflame
Janspeed
Other (Please)
Custom (Exhaust UK, etc)


I wanted a blueflame for the Cupra before I even bought the cupra, but eventually had a custom one made at a place in Donny


Please vote in the poll, and if you have any opinions, or experience, that would be great.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

I would like a Miltek if i had the money. 

Owing mainly to the considerable exposure to the fitter from here and elsewhere.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Always here good word about Miltek, and there's a company on the Volvo owners forum doing a really nice system using Miltek parts, so if I go for an aftermarket it would more than likely be that


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

Voted for Miltek - had a few and love them - if Miltek wasnt there I would have went for Scorpion


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

My choice, for my car, would be a handbuilt system made by a little known Guy called Wizardovoz. Check out his exhausts on YouTube.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Voted other.

I have a Toda Racing Cat-back on my FN2, and a Spoon N1 Cat-Back on my ek9.

Toda came with the car, but it is a very good exhaust for gains.

Spoon N1 has great sound, looks great!


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Had a Janspeed on my GTi 180, looked great and made a fantastic noise.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Miltek :thumb:



Supersprint make very high quality OEM/steal performance exhausts :thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Depends on the car, wouldn't touch a milltek though. I've had a few blueflames and they've been fine on every car, had a Blitz on my Corolla TSC which was awesome.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

miltek loud

:thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

From what I know milltek do not last long...

I'm looking to get BCS or MiJ performance


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Alzak said:


> From what I know milltek do not last long...


had mine for 4 years... no issues with it...

:thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Not a fan of miltek noise, very popular though


I was gonna go for janspeed on my 182,


But have gone for a fully custom system, tig welded too, costing me £0 lol


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Supersprint back box on my old Accord, lasted years (probably 8 or 9), before i had to have a small plate welded on the silencer (they are a mix of s/s and mild steel). The tips were as good as new when i sold the car. The rest of the exhaust (manifold back) was custom build by Charlie at Pro-speed in Cardiff with a free flow cat.

Current exhaust is a custom one from Solid Fabrications :thumb::argie:





































If you get the right place, you can't beat custom in my opinion.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

Any information about MiJ performance exhausts ??


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Milltek and here it is


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> miltek loud
> 
> :thumb:


Miltek are quite quiet from my experience?

Don't mtm do exhausts for you s8 cuey?

For me, however, it's whatever exhaust suits the car. For my zed, nismo, vette, corsa.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

dew1911 said:


> Always here good word about Miltek, and there's a company on the Volvo owners forum doing a really nice system using Miltek parts, so if I go for an aftermarket it would more than likely be that


God Ben's went from an Octavia Vrs to an Ovlov!!!

Miltek all the way love mine, thanks to Ben at AmD, incidently i met Phil from Miltek a few weeks back he was mighty impressed with the sound and how shiny i kept it lol


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

My only real experience of aftermarket exhausts has been custom made Powerflow systems which have actually been pretty good. 

An ex of mine had two back boxes made for her Clio 182 which sounded great and looked good, also the previous owner had a Powerflow cat back fitted to the Lupo I had and again it looked and sounded good. I've also had friends have theirs made and again all been very pleased.


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

Blueflame of Mongoose.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Just had a powerflow put on mine, sounds and looks amazing

However when it gets ht it moves dangerously close the the trims


And the newer cat and lambda sensor I also had fitted seem to be making it run like a bag of crap  gonna take it back tomorrow


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

I go for custom because if you get the right maker you get power and sound without it being obtrusive on Mini Cooper Works I recently had the resonator removed as it strangled the sound and on the Skyline I've got an 80mm straight through system without a cat that kicks out 106db @3000rpm and sound amazing when you driving it hard


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive had a custom made one on a Rover,mainly because nobody seemed to do one for it. and an Ashley on a Fiesta.
Both were ok.


----------



## M.J (Mar 17, 2010)

Primary Designs or Chris Tullet.


----------



## moxy89 (Oct 9, 2009)

BTB on my saxo, was worth more than the car.. 2.5inch bore ideal for ITBS. But miltek or remus is want i intend to put onto a VXR when i find a mint one


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Magnex for me


----------



## tomah (Sep 17, 2010)

I've no personal experience with the others, and I'm not an expert, but I have a Miltek on my vRS and the low end warble is luvvvvly!!

:thumb:


----------



## zsdom (Aug 30, 2011)

I have a Miltek on my car, mainly due to the noise, its not 'the missus puts the kettle on when she hears you 5 miles away' loud in fact I can make my full system quiter than the standard system but the noise is there when you want people to look! Plus it suits my car to the ground


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Like Miltek, Remus, HKS, and Blitz and Supersprint it all depends on the car!


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Akrapovic whether it's car or bike


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Alzak said:


> I'm looking to get BCS


This would be my choice too I think, but I am struggling to bump >£1K on a full turbo back system with a sports cat.



Grizzle said:


> God Ben's went from an Octavia Vrs to an Ovlov!!!


This has been a regular source of update from Shark and is supposedly producing nigh-on 600Nm, which seems ever so slightly mental.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've always liked Miltek. 

On a performance car I would never go custom again. 

Just welding a sequence of pipes and joins together and hope it works is a complete failure. I had endless problems with the car not running right after buying a custom exhaust.

The big companies test their exhausts work, whereas the custom places rely on luck.

The ones that don't use pre-made bends welded in often just bend the tube causing the exhaust to collapse.

Often the point of a an upgraded exhaust is to help release more power and these exhausts don't help as the flow is reduced around these section of collapsed tube.

Proper exhaust manufacturers use a CNC mandrel bending machine to make sure the the pipe does not collapse at the bends.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Kerr said:


> The ones that don't use pre-made bends welded in often just bend the tube causing the exhaust to collapse.
> 
> Often the point of a an upgraded exhaust is to help release more power and these exhausts don't help as the flow is reduced around these section of collapsed tube.
> 
> Proper exhaust manufacturers use a CNC mandrel bending machine to make sure the the pipe does not collapse at the bends.


Powerflow and longlife both use a mandrel bender so no loss of diameter in a bend. This is more than an OEM exhaust would have as they're compressed bends.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I had a Janspeed on my MINI Cooper. It was fabulous. It was nice and quiet inside the car so it didn't deafen you on the motorway, had a really nice tail pipe and had a lovely deep sound when you floored it. Would recommend one to anyone!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

woodybeefcake said:


> I had a Janspeed on my MINI Cooper. It was fabulous. It was nice and quiet inside the car so it didn't deafen you on the motorway, had a really nice tail pipe and had a lovely deep sound when you floored it. Would recommend one to anyone!


:lol:

I remember my Janspeed tail pipe on my wee AX GT...

I loved it and it used to put my nephew to sleep at night when he was in the back... made just the right note!

:lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Just welding a sequence of pipes and joins together and hope it works is a complete failure. I had endless problems with the car not running right after buying a custom exhaust.
> 
> The big companies test their exhausts work, whereas the custom places rely on luck.


That depends on the builder, especially if they specialise in a certain models of car. My particular exhaust was tested by the builder before going on sale for maximum gains, especially the Tri-Y header. :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

johnnyguitar said:


> This would be my choice too I think, but I am struggling to bump >£1K on a full turbo back system with a sports cat.
> 
> This has been a regular source of update from Shark and is supposedly producing nigh-on 600Nm, which seems ever so slightly mental.


600nm is about 420ftlb tad optimistic is it not.

Bcs looks scarey like Blueflame

This is bcs sports exhaust sounds bloody a awful if you ask me

http://s66.photobucket.com/albums/h269/nigeblueflame/Skoda/?action=view&current=DSC_1487.mp4


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

When I had my LCR I looked at Miltek, but was dissapointed. They didnt sound that good, and wasnt vastly different in tone or volume than the stock LCR system with a decat.

Non of the above for me tho as Im a Jap fan, so HKS, Power Enterprise, Greddy, Blitz, Apexi, Tanabe etc. Not to everyones taste tho!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Had lots of Miltek and a couple of minor problems have always been quickly sorted

The quality pales when compared to the Eisenmann fitted to the 328i which is absolutely top drawer

Have a custom made MIJ exhaust fitted to the GTV which is also superb


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

miltek or custom made jobbie.... depending on your local custom place


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

It really depends on the car, your location, price your prepared to pay and what you want for it


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

Miltek is king but Scorpion will give it a run for its money (for a Mini that is)
Janspeed is way to loud for my liking.


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

Unicorse :argie:


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Purely because its the best for my particular car a Type R EP3 I have a Toda cat-back fitted.


----------



## Philb1965 (Jun 29, 2010)

HKS for me, great quality.


----------



## Th3Doctor (Feb 2, 2010)

Toda catback on the FN2 CW = unparalleled quality


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

I have a Powerflow on mine.

Please excuse the poor video


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I've gone for milltek, I have one on the cupra and one on the tt. I've also had peco, jetex and scorpion. For me jetex were the best but a little bit too quite. I think next time I might go for a custom built one. Milltek seem to be getting expensive and the finish isn't the best.


----------

